# Nachtangeln in Holland?!



## Gufiwerfer (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo,ich habe vor mal ein paar Tage nach Holland zum Angeln,nun steht im Buch an manchen STellen ist das plaatsen van tenten en bivvys verboden,soweit einleuchtend,wie sieht es an den gewässern aus wo sowas nicht steht,sagen wir an gewässern wo beruffschiffahrt fährt,darf ich da eine liege und ein zelt(ohne boden)benutzen#c#c

Mir wurde mal vor Jahren gesagt das die nur ein Schirm dulden,hatte damals ein mit 2/3 aufgebaut und musste den überwurf runternehmen|kopfkrat

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## gimli (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland?!*

"Ich fahre demnächst nach Holland, kann mir jemand helfen worauf ich Angeln darf? Ich würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen."

Warum zur Hölle gibt niemand sein Reiseziel an?? Rund 30 Anfragen erreichen mich täglich. Warum sagt keiner wo er hinfährt? Ist das *DAS GROßE GEHEIMHIS*? Langsam denke ich, tausende andere haben zum gleichen Zeitpunkt, das gleiche Ziel, das ich dem Nächsten, meinen vermeintlichen Fang, nicht gönne. Ich fühle mich dabei eingeschlossen!

Ich werde solche Fragen nicht mehr beantworten. Es ist einfach zu blöd, jedem den  Wurm aus der Nase zu ziehen.

Sorry, aber das musste einmal gesagt werden! #d#d


----------



## Gufiwerfer (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland?!*

Was hat mein Reiseziel mit ner schlichten Antwort zu tun,anstelle sich aufzuregen hättest einfach schreiben können,an den Gewässern wo es nicht steht(das plaatsen van tenten en bivvys is verboden)ist es dann erlaubt oder nicht,hätte mir vollkommen gereicht.


----------



## Roydon (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland?!*

Sorry, wollte mich ja eigentlich nicht einmischen, aber weißt Du eigentlich wie viele Gewässer es in den Niederlanden gibt??

Ich denke, der hat auch noch was anderes zu tun, als Dir stundenlang die Gewässer aufzulisten, wenn Du an ein bestimmtes möchtest, oder in ein bestimmtes Gebiet.

Schreib doch einfach in welche Region es Dich verschlagen soll.
Ich kenne nur die Region in Süd-Holland, speziell die Gegend von Den Haag, da ist das überall überhaupt kein Problem, die haben auch geduldet, dass wir richtige Zelte aufgebaut haben.


----------



## wilhelm (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland?!*

Also grundsätzlich sind Zelte und geschlossene Angelschirme (auch ohne Boden)verboten.
Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst bitte vor Ort nochmal nachfragen, kann eine Menge Geld sparen.


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Gufiwerfer (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland?!*

Ja ich weiss das es einige Gewässer sind,um es zu konkretisieren,

Wäre es erstens der Bijlandkanaal(Rhein)bei lobith,2 der lateraalkanaal bei roermond und die maas,und die ijssel und den pannerdenskanaal,also eigentlich alles gewässer wo die binnenschiffahrt fährt....


@ Gimli deine Seite ist recht informativ nur eine Antwort auf meine Frage finde ich da auch nicht so ganz,nur die 75€ Strafe für illegales Kampieren...


----------



## wilhelm (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland?!*

Also im Bereich Limburg siehe meine Antwort weiter oben.An sonsten steht es in den Fischgewässerlisten, aber wie gesagt Frage einfach vor Ort nach um sicher zu gehen , ist halt teilweise ein bisschen Kompliziert in den Niederlanden|znaika:


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Holland?!*

Hallo 

ganz egal wo in Holland, sind  Liegen,  Zelte , Schlafsack verboten!!!!

Es ist einfach so wie du selbst schon beschrieben hast das illegales Campieren bestraft wird. Und wenn du utensilien dabei hast wo draus hervor geht das du Campierst ist es verboten.

Allerdings ist es so das man es auch als angel mit Wetterschutz auslegen kann, das hängt aber immer vom Kontroleur ab.

Mit diesen "Camp" Dingen geht man immer auf einem schmalen Grat.
Bei dem einen Kontroleur ist es ok, dann kommt die Polizei und es ist nicht ok oder doch ................................................................................

was gut funktioniert, ist Liege einklappen so das es nur ein "Stuhl" ist und Tagsüber  Rückenlehne aufrecht stellen. Schlafsack in einer Tasche verstauen, Sobald es hell ist Überwurf runter. 

Meiner Meinung nach am wichtigsten , aufgeräumter Angelplatz nicht alles herumstehen usw. der Müll muß im Müllsack sein und es sollte keiner am Boden liegen auch wenn er nicht Dir gehört, Müllsack schön ,auch von weitem, Sichtbar aufhängen dann passiert es oft das niemand kontroliert. Kein Besäufniss veranstallten, nicht zu viele Angler und immer schön freundlich bleiben und am besten niederländisch sprechen.
Sprich einfach schön in die Natur und Umgebung integrieren.


----------

